# Light Rolls



## Raine (Jun 10, 2005)

Light Rolls


1 cup of milk 
1/4 cup sugar 
1/4 cup butter 
1/2 tablespoon salt 
3 cups flour 
1 egg 

One cake of yeast (you cannot buy cake yeast anymore. So use one small package.) 

Mix butter and 1/2 cup milk - add sugar, salt, then heat this mixture slightly (95-105 degree). Then stir in the yeast. You then need to let this mixture set for a few minutes until the yeast starts to activate. You can tell this when the yeast starts to bubble up, it takes about 10 minutes. Then put the rest of the milk in a separate container and beat the egg into this milk.

Then you pour the milk and yeast mixture into a large bowl. You can then start sifting in the flour. After about half of the flour has been worked in you need to add the milk and egg mixture. The remainder of the flour is then worked in. 

Once this is all completed you need to cover it loosely with plastic wrap , and let it rise to about double the size. Next make round balls of the dough and put it on a cookie sheet. In order to roll the round balls you will need to put some flour on your hands or the dough will stick to your hands. Place the balls on a cookie sheet and let them about double again and then bake in a 350 degree oven for about 13 min. Or until golden brown.


----------

